# ****The Studio One Discussion Q&A Sharing tips and tricks thread****



## easyrider (Aug 23, 2020)

There are hundreds of Studio One threads. So I thought I’d create one for all us S1 users to share tips and tricks and workflow ideas etc...

Just using ALT and Drag to apply and FX to an event has changed my life  shared with me from a VI Member from another thread...

I‘ll start by asking if there is a way to create a macro to insert an instrument track with Kontakt on it?

I can’t figure out how to do it...also is anyone using stream Deck with studio one?

Cheers


----------



## heisenberg (Aug 23, 2020)

I just picked up a lightly used Faderport 16 hoping there is a copy of the lite version of Studio 1 in the box. Just getting on this thread, in the event of...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks for starting this. I have nothing to add right now, but will be watching closely being a new Sphere sub...


----------



## Snarf (Aug 24, 2020)

Tip: there's an automation 'reduction level' setting that dictates the amount of automation nodes you get when recording or drawing automation. I've set it very low (much lower than the default) since it helps getting very precise CC automation for orchestral work.







Here's a video/blog explaining this feature in more detail by Marcus Huyskens (his YT videos are imo one of the best S1 resources): https://marcus-huyskens-music.com/m...uction-level-setting-to-smooth-out-automation


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 27, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I‘ll start by asking if there is a way to create a macro to insert an instrument track with Kontakt on it?



From 57:40 in this video Gregor explains all. A fantastic workflow enhancement, I use it all the time now!


----------



## easyrider (Aug 27, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> From 57:40 in this video Gregor explains all. A fantastic workflow enhancement, I use it all the time now!




Excellent! This is a no brainier to configure


----------



## Sean J (Aug 27, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> From 57:40 in this video Gregor explains all. A fantastic workflow enhancement, I use it all the time now!




Well crap... so useful. Looks like "\" and a few empty keys won't be empty anymore.


----------



## David Han (Aug 27, 2020)

__





Studio One - Everything on one piano roll like Cubase/Logic


Does anyone know how to view every single note of the project in one continuous piano roll in studio one like you can with cubase/logic?I’m talking about something like this. You CAN sort of do it in Studio one but it’s not one continuous piano roll. They’re separated/highlighted.




vi-control.net





I should’ve posted here but I just realized this thread exists! Does anyone know how to do that in studio one?


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Aug 28, 2020)

Looking at your prior post you need to merge clips in arranger view


----------



## easyrider (Jan 28, 2021)

Anyone know how I achieve this in Studio one?



Basically the first 1min 50 secs explains things.



Cheers


----------



## shropshirelad (Jan 28, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Anyone know how I achieve this in Studio one?


I asked this very question on the Reasontalk forum a while ago and received this very helpful answer:

Add two tracks. Track 1 with Reason, Track 2 with the instrument you want to connect to Reason's output.

Highlight Track 2 and open the track inspector. (the little "I" top left-ish) Set the input parameter to Reason (it probably says "All Inputs" or the name of your main keyboard)

Ensure that the Monitor button is on (Blue) for track 2. It's the 4th icon after Mute, Solo and Rec Arm.
Now go back to track one and open Reason and play around. Any MIDI coming out of Reason will go into Track 2.

All VSTs with MIDI outputs work that way in S1. Think of them as sort of another controller keyboard that you can assign to any instrument tracks. The gotcha is forgetting to turn on that monitor button...


----------



## easyrider (Jan 28, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> I asked this very question on the Reasontalk forum a while ago and received this very helpful answer:
> 
> Add two tracks. Track 1 with Reason, Track 2 with the instrument you want to connect to Reason's output.
> 
> ...


Absolutely perfect thank you...A whole new world awaits 

Thats alot more straight forward in studio one than FL Studio!


----------



## chibear (Jan 28, 2021)

How do I use the "Import Song Data" option in Studio One 4 for Track Templates?


You can use the Import Song Data feature in Studio One 4 for track templates and have your favorite track configurations templates more accessible when working by following the steps below. This s...




support.presonus.com





I've been fooling with this for awhile. It looked OK at the beginning, but as I delved deeper, I don't think Presonus even realizes what they have here.

You can have any number of track templates from which you can import data into a single song. You can set it up so that you can import channel #s, effects, sends, automations etc so everything is set up immediately.

Meaning, once set up:
I can import EWQL percussion
Kirk Hunter violins
Chris Hein woodwinds
Etc, etc, etc.

Into a routing template and everything appears with all routing, sends, automations, etc, plus if you add a bar at the beginning of each track you can be sure all your automations are initiated. The entire setup now takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 8, 2021)

Tonight I’ve Been playing with Macros....if you have a tablet lying about I urge you to use Studio One remote...

I created an Add Kontakt button on remote. Basically one press creates an instrument track inserts Kontakt on the track opens Kontakt and inserts Softubes Console 1 in the FX insert.



Super east and super quick.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 8, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> I just picked up a lightly used Faderport 16 hoping there is a copy of the lite version of Studio 1 in the box. Just getting on this thread, in the event of...


Yep! When you register you'll get a copy of Studio One Artist, certainly enough to get you going. If you hit a wall and get the "Already Registered" error, no prob, ask the seller to de-register it from their account. If you don't know the previous owner, call Customer Service and let them know and they will handle getting the unit registered in your name. I've been through both scenarios on both sides, they make it easy.

If you fall in love with Studio One, they have 50% off sales a couple times in the year. The $299 upgrade to Pro will be $149 (full price is $399, still pretty decent, but the upgrade price can't be beat).


----------



## heisenberg (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks for the details on the upgrade offer. Most helpful.


----------



## shropshirelad (Feb 9, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Yep! When you register you'll get a copy of Studio One Artist


I'd been wondering where the copy of Artist on my account had come from. Doh!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 12, 2021)

Like I said a few posts back....I created an Add Kontakt button on remote. Basically one press creates an instrument track - inserts Kontakt on the track - opens Kontakt -and inserts Softubes Console 1 in the FX insert.

Anyone know what the command is for changing the instrument channel bus output ?

I want to add this command to my macro...so it routes the channel from main to Mixbus....🤔


----------



## Lukas (Feb 12, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Anyone know what the command is for changing the instrument channel bus output ?


There's no command for this yet. Let's see if I can make one. Do you want to access the bus by name?


----------



## easyrider (Feb 12, 2021)

Lukas said:


> There's no command for this yet. Let's see if I can make one. Do you want to access the bus by name?


Yes please...😀


----------



## Lukas (Feb 12, 2021)

@easyrider So far it looks good. Here's what I've already done:

This command (available through my script) "Connect Selected Channels to Bus" has a name argument and will route all selected channels (tracks) to the bus that matches this name. So this can be used in a macro, for example for routing all selected tracks into an ORCHESTRA bus.

Another nice use case is to select an instrument in the browser and run a macro (via button or key command) that automatically adds a new track, inserts the selected instrument (preset), sets the correct channel name and routes it to the predefined ORCHESTRA (or what ever) bus.

Or - as you've described - recall instruments, insert FX and send it to the right bus.

Just as a quick preview:



Some details and tests are still missing... hope I can share it soon.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank you guys for this thread....very helpful stuff. I am still learning Studio One...for large templates are you guys mainly disabling unused tracks? 

For all the things i love, I dislike that disabled tracks turn such a gray that is difficult to read...and then the folder turns a dark gray too. I do miss the automatic dynamic disabling/enabling of Logic.


----------



## Lukas (Feb 12, 2021)

Kevperry777 said:


> I am still learning Studio One...for large templates are you guys mainly disabling unused tracks?


Hey Kevperry! Have you seen the other threads on working with templates in Studio One in this forum? There are already three or four different (pretty similar) threads about this exact topic (large templates or small/empty track templates and dynamically adding presets)...






Creating An Orchestral Template In Studio One 5


As I hunker down and start feverishly writing (new years resolution) I see a lot of people using templates and from what I have see, it looks like it saves them a lot of time. I am relatively new to studio one and was wondering if there was a good source to go to, to start one from scratch. I...




vi-control.net










Studio One 5 - template management


Question for Studio One users: is there a way to hide tracks in the edit view? I can hide tracks in the arrangement view, but I can't figure out how to do that in the edit view. I just downloaded and booted up a BBCSO template, which has A LOT of tracks, and it's making it harder for me to multi...




vi-control.net










Tips for Orchestral Templates & Instrument Presets in Studio One 5


Many have asked for the second part of my template / preset organization video, I could finally finish it and here it is: Most aspects apply to Studio One 4 or even earlier versions too. Only the "Use cached plug-in data on save" is V5-exclusive. I hope this is helpful for some of you. I...




vi-control.net










Studio One 5 - What's your preferred method for organizing your template


I'm planning on setting up a template in Studio One 5 and I was wondering if most people here prefer to: a. Load all their tracks and disable them afterwards. b. Save their Kontakt/Spitfire player instances as presets and only load them one needed. I have a rather slow laptop (2.6Ghz...




vi-control.net










Cubase 11 has convinced me to look at Studio One


and so far I really like what I see, the scratch pad, the Dorico-esque flows, being able to recall mixes + mute/hide, the keyswitching looks great, the score view etc. and I have only been digging for 30 mins. I am wondering if any Cubase folk who've tried out Studio One want to share thoughts...




vi-control.net










Creating an Orchestral Template


Hey guys/girls. So I’m getting into composing my own music and recently read up in creating a template to make the workflow faster. I use Studio One 5 and was seeing if anybody has any tips on the best way to do this? How to lay out the tracks? Thanks!




vi-control.net










Studio One 5.1 - features for large orchestral templates


Thanks to the new 5.1 update we finally have decent visibility management in Studio One for easier navigation in a larger template. I did a video that shows my personal TOP 5 features. I apologize for my English - nobody will miss that it's not my first language :grin: Before 5.1 I made...




vi-control.net


----------



## easyrider (Feb 13, 2021)

Lukas said:


> @easyrider So far it looks good. Here's what I've already done:
> 
> This command (available through my script) "Connect Selected Channels to Bus" has a name argument and will route all selected channels (tracks) to the bus that matches this name. So this can be used in a macro, for example for routing all selected tracks into an ORCHESTRA bus.
> 
> ...



That’s it! How do I implement it? 👍


----------



## Lukas (Feb 13, 2021)

I will upload as soon as I can. Then all you need to do is copying the .package file into your Studio One/Scripts folder and the next time you start Studio One, this command will show up in the list.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 13, 2021)

Lukas said:


> I will upload as soon as I can. Then all you need to do is copying the .package file into your Studio One/Scripts folder and the next time you start Studio One, this command will show up in the list.


What a legend ! Thanks so much! Will you be contacting Prseonus for them to include it in studio one natively ?


----------



## NTO (Feb 13, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Absolutely perfect thank you...A whole new world awaits
> 
> Thats alot more straight forward in studio one than FL Studio!


Well in a way _maybe_, but *there's more*


I've been chasing this *distinction* between S1 V4 and FLS v20 for *midi from the RR plug* to another today, and come to the conclusion *S1* does *not* treat RR plugin as multi channel capable - even when it is configured so within it. Always takes output as midi channel 1 only.

RR plugin *works *great for this in *FLS*, which assigns a *port* to the plug, and thus all channels are available as output.

If anyone reading this can point out my error - working in S1 4.6 - I would be thankful!


----------



## Minko (Feb 14, 2021)

I would like to add to keep up with Lukas his video's and Gregor's ones on youtube. Also try to attend the zoom calls Presonus does once every couple of months so you can meetup and ask questions or make suggestions. 

It's pretty obvious to some maybe, but I write down everything that bothers me in a writing session to handle later. So once every couple of weeks I try to figure out how to solve these things. Sometimes it is really easy and can be done with a macro (love those) and sometimes I end up writing a feature request that I pass on in one of the Presonus S1 meetups.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi guys, I tried looking this up but couldn't find an answer: Is there something in Studio One similar to Logic's Modifier midi effect?

It basically allows me to link expression to dynamics, but at different amounts - when dynamics cc is 1 the expression is about 20, at 40 dynamics expression is about 60, and at full dynamics expression is also all the way up. I use it a lot for strings for more convincing swells and fade outs as I hate the way some libraries either go to silence from cc 1 to 0, or they stay at this really low dynamic even at 0 cc, meaning I have to fade it out further with volume automation.


----------



## Lukas (Feb 14, 2021)

easyrider said:


> What a legend ! Thanks so much! Will you be contacting Prseonus for them to include it in studio one natively ?


We are currently working together on other projects so for now it will stay with my own scripts. But once you import them, the scripts feel native so there's not really a difference.


----------



## Lukas (Feb 14, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> Hi guys, I tried looking this up but couldn't find an answer: Is there something in Studio One similar to Logic's Modifier midi effect?
> 
> It basically allows me to link expression to dynamics, but at different amounts - when dynamics cc is 1 the expression is about 20, at 40 dynamics expression is about 60, and at full dynamics expression is also all the way up. I use it a lot for strings for more convincing swells and fade outs as I hate the way some libraries either go to silence from cc 1 to 0, or they stay at this really low dynamic even at 0 cc, meaning I have to fade it out further with volume automation.


So it basically allows linking one CC automation to another? You could simulate this via Macro Controls in Studio One I guess but that's probably not as direct as you describe. How do you map these values in Logic? Can you add certain conditions or is it more like defining MIN / MAX values and a curve?


----------



## pawelmorytko (Feb 14, 2021)

Lukas said:


> So it basically allows linking one CC automation to another? You could simulate this via Macro Controls in Studio One I guess but that's probably not as direct as you describe. How do you map these values in Logic? Can you add certain conditions or is it more like defining MIN / MAX values and a curve?


It's set up looking like this





So yeah it links them and allows controlling them at the same time using one mod wheel. I guess I could always link them together to the same mod wheel, but this way is quite nice as I can set the % of how much I want the dynamics to affect the expression.


----------



## Lukas (Feb 14, 2021)

That's cool.

You can't directly link Modulation to Expression in Studio One but what you can do is creating a Macro Control (basically a custom knob or button that controls other parameters) that controls Modulation and Expression with custom min, max values and a custom curve (could also be inverted).



But the drawback is that you can't add this Macro Control parameter to a automation lane in the Note Editor... so you'd need to assign it to a MIDI controller to record it and let it write Modulation and Expression data. And it needs to be inserted for every track/channel where you need this. As I said, not as useful as direct linking in this case.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Feb 14, 2021)

Lukas said:


> That's cool.
> 
> You can't directly link Modulation to Expression in Studio One but what you can do is creating a Macro Control (basically a custom knob or button that controls other parameters) that controls Modulation and Expression with custom min, max values and a custom curve (could also be inverted).
> 
> ...



Thanks, this looks exactly like what I would like to do, I tried this on my sessions, but for some reason I cannot map the modulation knob to my cc1, I'm using the acorn mastery 61 and the only option to map it to is C4 which is this awkward knob at the top left of the keyboard. Any idea how I could map it to the mod wheel?


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 14, 2021)

This stuff is gold guys. Keep it coming. I love being able to set up presets for my favourite libraries. with the Macro, it's now even that much easier to increase workflow.


----------



## aka70 (Feb 14, 2021)

Can you control multiple midi channels with a single instrument track?? 

Lets say I have 4 tracks of Violin 1, different channels 1-4 (4 different libraries) and they basically copies each-other midi data. I just want to enter the midi in the first instrument and the others play automatically the same midi. Or maybe a script (or macro) that copies automatically the midi data to all the others in the same time.

I know you can copy the midi data, but this would be a very nice shortcut. 
I also know that you can put 4 instruments in Kontakt in the same midi channel, but that is very problematic about delay offset and I want control over the instruments, sometime I want only one of them playing and so on.


----------



## Lukas (Feb 14, 2021)

aka70 said:


> Can you control multiple midi channels with a single instrument track??


No. Studio One does not allow that. But what you can do:

- Make shared copies of your instrument part on the other three tracks. These will use the same underlying reference so have basically the same content

- Create a Multi Instrument and put your Kontakt instances into the Multi Instrument. Maybe not as convenient, mixing-wise


----------



## NTO (Feb 14, 2021)

aka70 said:


> Can you control multiple midi channels with a single instrument track??
> 
> Lets say I have 4 tracks of Violin 1, different channels 1-4 (4 different libraries) and they basically copies each-other midi data. I just want to enter the midi in the first instrument and the others play automatically the same midi. Or maybe a script (or macro) that copies automatically the midi data to all the others in the same time.
> 
> ...


Most of the music I make is technology created - so I do this all the time.

I don't own Kontakt, but here's how I do this w/another multi-timbral VSTi - Structure from Air Music Tech.
I have an instrument track w/a basic midi player - from the old PIZ library - it contains the content I will play on multiple channels.
Then I have four Structure tracks that have the patches I wish to sound. I set thei inputs to the midi player track and turn on their monitor (can record them if desired).


----------



## Lukas (Feb 14, 2021)

Yeeeah, piz midi!! Awesome little tools. Very nice idea! Which exact one is this? midiChannelFilter?


----------



## NTO (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes, that is the one used in the example. I routinely use that as a 'scratch buffer' to hold midi I'm hacking.  Funny - I seldom use any of the library for what the items were created for!


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 14, 2021)

NTO said:


> Most of the music I make is technology created - so I do this all the time.
> 
> I don't own Kontakt, but here's how I do this w/another multi-timbral VSTi - Structure from Air Music Tech.
> I have an instrument track w/a basic midi player - from the old PIZ library - it contains the content I will play on multiple channels.
> Then I have four Structure tracks that have the patches I wish to sound. I set thei inputs to the midi player track and turn on their monitor (can record them if desired).


How do you determine which notes go to each channel with this method?


----------



## Lukas (Feb 14, 2021)

Seems to me like the same MIDI data is sent to ALL channels.


----------



## aka70 (Feb 14, 2021)

@NTO, this is very clever. Should try it


----------



## NTO (Feb 14, 2021)

aka70 said:


> ... I just want to enter the midi in the first instrument and the others play automatically the same midi. ...


Note isolation was not part of the OP
BUT there is Note Mapper from https://www.codefn42.com/ - another GREAT midi plug


----------



## aka70 (Feb 14, 2021)

Yeaah this is great. If you put the other channels on record it duplicates the exact same midi cc. But you can't put different delay offset for the the others too. If I want to apply this to my template I need to do some arrangements, but it's a way to do it. Thank you Nto


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 14, 2021)

This is probably a silly request but one thing I liked about Cubase was the ability to see music notes in the arrange page tracks instead of piano roll graphics. It actually does help.. Logic used to have it up until v9 I think... I wonder if S1 will ever have that option


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 24, 2021)

I know I'm kinda late to the party here but sheesh those Macros are killer. Just from a composing standpoint, there is tons of helpful shortcuts there. From revoicing chords and, I'm embarrassed to admit this, being able to move a selected line to another track without copy-pasting.... amazing. That feature alone will save me a ton of time..


----------



## Lukas (Feb 24, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I know I'm kinda late to the party here but sheesh those Macros are killer. Just from a composing standpoint, there is tons of helpful shortcuts there. From revoicing chords and, I'm embarrassed to admit this, being able to move a selected line to another track without copy-pasting.... amazing. That feature alone will save me a ton of time..


If you like the macros, maybe the "Music Editing" macro page could be interesting for you (if you haven't already discovered it anyway)?




It was originally just a little experiment for myself to test different note actions and to have quicker access to them, but it then turned out to be quite nice also for composing, arranging, editing (I like the tempo +/- and Distribute Notes macros for tempo and timing correction)... and last but not least to demonstrate some of the less known MIDI (note) functions.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 24, 2021)

Lukas said:


> If you like the macros, maybe the "Music Editing" macro page could be interesting for you (if you haven't already discovered it anyway)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, I've been living in this all day today messing around with stuff. Inverted some chords, doubled down the 8ve for the strings, took the top line off and moved to the trumpet... brilliant stuff. Lotsa of fun.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Feb 24, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Yup, I've been living in this all day today messing around with stuff. Inverted some chords, doubled down the 8ve for the strings, took the top line off and moved to the trumpet... brilliant stuff. Lotsa of fun.


!!!!! I'm looking but can't seem to find it....where/what is the macro that moves a part or line to another track?


----------



## Lukas (Feb 24, 2021)

You need to select the notes and right-click.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 28, 2021)

Can Studio One do this and have a list of expression maps down the side like in this video?


----------



## Lukas (Feb 28, 2021)

Not at the moment, no.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Mar 4, 2021)

Thanks for the useful tips in here everyone, I have a question about duplicating tracks - is there a way to stop studio one from duplicating all of the midi regions onto the new duplicated track? If I do a normal duplicate the new track is still linked to the old one, and if I do a complete duplicate, it copies the midi regions too... I kind of want the best of both worlds where I make a new identical, but independent track with the same instrument loaded and same processing/settings, but without the midi regions which i have to keep deleting.


----------



## samphony (Mar 4, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> Thanks for the useful tips in here everyone, I have a question about duplicating tracks - is there a way to stop studio one from duplicating all of the midi regions onto the new duplicated track? If I do a normal duplicate the new track is still linked to the old one, and if I do a complete duplicate, it copies the midi regions too... I kind of want the best of both worlds where I make a new identical, but independent track with the same instrument loaded and same processing/settings, but without the midi regions which i have to keep deleting.


The quickest way
Make a macro of

duplicate the track
Select alll on track
Delete


----------



## Snarf (Mar 5, 2021)

samphony said:


> The quickest way
> Make a macro of
> 
> duplicate the track
> ...



And then bind it to a keyboard shortcut!


----------



## Tempfram (Mar 5, 2021)

How do you deal with the fact that S1's Groove Delay only does 4 taps?


----------



## Crossroads (Mar 5, 2021)

Tempfram said:


> How do you deal with the fact that S1's Groove Delay only does 4 taps?


Throw another one on there, preferably inside a multi effect. Pan left and right, create macro knobs and buttons to control both and go to town. Sky's the limit if you think outside the limitations.


----------



## Tempfram (Mar 5, 2021)

But you could do that with a regular delay too. This plugin really needs to be updated.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 5, 2021)

Tempfram said:


> This plugin really needs to be updated.


You're the first I hear complaining about the Groove Delay only having 4 taps. If this "really needs" to be updated, have you already created a feature request on answers.presonus.com?


----------



## Tempfram (Mar 5, 2021)

Lukas said:


> You're the first I hear complaining about the Groove Delay only having 4 taps.


My impression is that most people use 3rd party plugins.



> If this "really needs" to be updated, have you already created a feature request on answers.presonus.com?


No, I'm still waiting for music XML export to be implemented.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 5, 2021)

It is not really purposeful for your feature request to wait for a completely different feature request to be implemented before you express it.



Tempfram said:


> My impression is that most people use 3rd party plugins.


Yes, of course.


----------



## Crossroads (Mar 5, 2021)

Tempfram said:


> But you could do that with a regular delay too. This plugin really needs to be updated.


What's with your grudge against the Groove Delay? You bring it up so many times now...


----------



## Tempfram (Mar 5, 2021)

Lukas said:


> It is not really purposeful for your feature request to wait for a completely different feature request to be implemented before you express it.


I wanted them to get to that first since I needed that more.



Crossroads said:


> What's with your grudge against the Groove Delay? You bring it up so many times now...


You mean once in that other thread and once more here?


----------



## Lukas (Mar 5, 2021)

Tempfram said:


> I wanted them to get to that first since I needed that more.


I know but that's not how it works


----------



## shropshirelad (Mar 5, 2021)

A major announcement incoming on Tues 9 March - 5.2?


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi All,
Studio One looks pretty cool and I’ve been interested in checking it out.Many times I’ve heard it’s a much better DAW for Windows users and it’s not as good for Mac OS users,is this true or still true?
Thanks


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 5, 2021)

Studio One 5.2 is coming soon! Sphere subscribers get a sneak peak on Monday March 8th. Cool.


----------



## Fizzlewig (Mar 6, 2021)

Interestingly, on twitter the sound track to the tweet was more cinematic in nature, so I'm wondering if 5.2 will have some nice editions for TV / Film composers etc.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 6, 2021)

Fizzlewig said:


> Interestingly, on twitter the sound track to the tweet was more cinematic in nature, so I'm wondering if 5.2 will have some nice editions for TV / Film composers etc.


That would be most excellent if that's the case.


----------



## Fizzlewig (Mar 6, 2021)

I really hope they add to the score editor polyphonic voicing, I would be so happy. The score editor in my opinion is well thought out, but very basic. The notation sure does display beautifully. On my iMac Pro the notation rendering fly’s and is so slick.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 6, 2021)

Fizzlewig said:


> I really hope they add to the score editor polyphonic voicing, I would be so happy. The score editor in my opinion is well thought out, but very basic. The notation sure does display beautifully. On my iMac Pro the notation rendering fly’s and is so slick.


I know it's so much nicer than Cubase or Logic. Funny since Steinberg also has Dorico. Weird


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 6, 2021)

I haven’t played with the notation in Studio One yet. Do the dynamics markings work universally with sample players or do they control a specific CC?


----------



## JPQ (Mar 6, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I haven’t played with the notation in Studio One yet. Do the dynamics markings work universally with sample players or do they control a specific CC?


I check but you cannot add text to notation for some playing techniques (like pizzicatto some others what have symbol have support i mean symobols but looks like it dont send any messages) and i dont even know if for example stacatto mark send any control meesage. i look vsl special edition synchronized and try look automations not changes but stacatto looks plays shorter notes with normal sample dont change articulation. seems currently not so very usefu but even now adding possiblity add text makes whole different thing to me. i can do then maybe how notation looks itself even i need do all things itself i background. saddly Notion dont have support many modern samplelibraries of course you can do support somelevel itself but is time consouming. and custom perucussion maps for Notion looks also pain. Unlike Dorico. looks also any notation and any daw tool transfering projects is pain.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 6, 2021)

I look better these dynamic things and if i get articulation marks send key switches and another Direction. But notation there is no what enter if possible I dont know how. pizzicatto and bartok pizzicatto at least. I hope they develop useful notation. I hope we get soon notation level I dont need another tool for notation.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Mar 6, 2021)

I hope the 5.2 update brings something nice, but realistically I’m prepared for some minor update and M1 Mac support.


----------



## Fizzlewig (Mar 7, 2021)

I think now that the codebase between notion and studio one are the same, i’m anticipating the score editor will have many features added such as full articulation support with embedded key switch functionality etc of course this is only my assumption, but i’m hopeful that by v6 of studio one notational aspects will be implemented to turn it into a truly encompassing feature set for composers. For me what would be amazing would be polyphonic real-time transcription such as quickscibe in Digital Performer.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 7, 2021)

Recently someone asked how to add time signature and key changes via macros. I made a video about that and also uploaded the macros to PreSonus Exchange so everybody can grab them.


----------



## studioj (Mar 14, 2021)

Kevperry777 said:


> !!!!! I'm looking but can't seem to find it....where/what is the macro that moves a part or line to another track?


This took a minute to figure out, but the other tracks you want the option to transfer to have to be selected in order for this option to show up!

What is the preferred method of "copying" to another MIDI track? would be pretty cool if holding down option in when going to transfer notes made a copy instead of moving... doubling often happens just as much or more when orchestrating, and this would be handy! for some reason, right now when I'm copying and pasting MIDI data, it is pasting at the top of the session, as opposed to its original location, even when using command "paste at original location". hmmm... some kind of selection thing I must be doing wrong.

EDIT: the transport wasn't located where I thought it was... I'm realizing that the preference "cursor follows edit selection" doesn't apply when you "lasso" notes in the MIDI editor, only when you click to select them. might be a weird inconsistency, or may be useful, not sure yet.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 14, 2021)

Works as expected here.


----------



## studioj (Mar 14, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Works as expected.


thx for checking it out. For some reason when I cut some MIDI notes and then select another track, and do paste at original position, it tosses them at the top of the session. I just tried it again. I'll make a screen capture later. If I have my cursor at the top of where the notes that were cut, it will paste regularly properly in the new track. 

Do you think "lasso"ing MIDI notes should be the same as clicking on them in terms of cursor follows edit position? Or do you think its intentional that the cursor only follows when the notes are clicked? I am also hunting for a command "move cursor to selection"....or something comparable. Which is similar as cursor follows edit position but done after the fact as a command. Thank you!


----------



## studioj (Mar 15, 2021)

Here is a screen capture- the first two pastes are using paste at original position, and the third is using a regular paste after click selecting the notes. Also, is it intentional that lasso-ing MIDI notes does not result in "cursor follows edit position" preference, like it does when click selecting? You can see I'm selecting those two different ways towards the end. Thank you! 

Does anyone know the GIF max size here? I had trouble uploading this until I resized it much smaller.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 15, 2021)

1.) Your focus is not on the editor when you paste.
2.) You did not create an instrument part.


----------



## studioj (Mar 15, 2021)

ah! so I should click back on the midi editor for the paste to work properly. Ah yes that works now. Thank you! It seems I don't have to create an instrument part first though, (that's the event container right?)... if I create an instrument part first, It still pastes at the top of the session unless I click back on the MIDI editor. But the behavior is the same whether I create that container first or not. Thanks much!


----------



## samphony (Mar 15, 2021)

Since version 2 you can also just select notes in the editor and drag them above into the timeline into an empty instrument track.


----------



## Andy_P (Mar 16, 2021)

samphony said:


> Since version 2 you can also just select notes in the editor and drag them above into the timeline into an empty instrument track.


Man, all these years yet there is another drag and drop that I just learned. Thank You. I am starting to believe that Studio One can drag and drop me from my house to the studio as well.


----------



## MontdeFeuilles (Apr 26, 2021)

I have recently played with making instrument presets in S1 (with CSS, Audio imperia etc) that contain all the articulation-macros which is awesome! What I’ve also tried is applying negative delay on the track (especially on CSS) which also works well, but what I’ve not gotten to work is saving a negative time delay to my instrument presets. Does anyone have a tip for how to make that work?

Cheers


----------



## samphony (Apr 26, 2021)

MontdeFeuilles said:


> what I’ve not gotten to work is saving a negative time delay to my instrument presets. Does anyone have a tip for how to make that work?



Only workaround is importing tracks from a template. Afaik


----------



## MontdeFeuilles (Apr 26, 2021)

samphony said:


> Only workaround is importing tracks from a template. Afaiki


I will try that! Thanks


----------



## Lukas (Apr 26, 2021)

...importing tracks from another song (template) works best in the browser:


----------



## Trax (Apr 30, 2021)

Let's say you have a set up with each track having it's own articulation. Is there a way to bounce say 3 tracks (long, legato, short) into a single audio track?


----------



## Lukas (May 1, 2021)

Sure. Select these three tracks, then Edit -> Select all on tracks (Ctrl+Shift+A / Cmd+Shift+A), then right-click on the events and Event -> Mixdown Selection.

If you need that more often, you could also create a macro for these three steps.


----------



## Trax (May 1, 2021)

Thanks Lukas that worked great!


----------



## samphony (May 1, 2021)

Keep in mind that bouncing a mixdown also includes any bus routing. and sets the new mixed down audio track to stereo out.


----------



## Lukas (May 18, 2021)

Another video on selecting Sound Variations via keyboard shortcuts:





I found that pretty useful when you're on the road and don't have your big MIDI controller keyboard with tons of buttons that could be used for selecting articulations...


----------



## AEF (May 19, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Another video on selecting Sound Variations via keyboard shortcuts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome!!!! the search function helps greatly when dealing libraries that have non traditional articulations, instead of worrying about making S1 Remote triggered macros for every possibility. Brilliant.


----------



## Lukas (May 19, 2021)

AEF said:


> when dealing libraries that have non traditional articulations, instead of worrying about making S1 Remote triggered macros for every possibility.


Yeah, exactly that was my idea!


----------



## DaddyO (May 19, 2021)

A tremendous help for libraries like VSL Synchron that can have a lengthy list of articulations nested in folders. Kudos. Keep it up, and you will force competitors to take notice and scramble in catch-up mode down the same path.


----------



## Soundbed (May 19, 2021)

I recently got AudioSwift trackpad midi controller for my mobile setup. Anyone using it? you send midi cc from your MacBook trackpad (for instance).

Unfortunately I’ve only been able to control one instrument at a time.

let’s say I have ps vista violins in Kontakt and vista violas in either the same multi or a different instrument track with kontakt instantiated.

I set up the audioswift fader to mod wheel cc and make it an external controller in S1 

I wiggle a mod wheel on a different hardware controller. I expand the instrument mapping with the gear (cog) icon in the upper right. I wiggle the fader of the trackpad. I “link” the controller to one of the Kontakt mod wheel controls, say, the violin, with the yellow triangle pointing from the trackpad fader controller to the Kontakt mod wheel control for the violins.

the viola isn’t connected yet. If I repeat the steps for viola, the violin becomes unconnected. (That’s the problem)

(if two midi instruments, they are both record enabled. The issue is only being able to control one parameter at a time.)

is there something I’m missing in S1 to use this external “controller” to control multiple Kontakt parameters on different instruments?

again it doesn’t matter if I’m using a multi or different instrument tracks. Midi Channels are always the same or “all”. Hardware controllers like a synth mod wheel don’t have this challenge / concern; they just work.


----------



## antret (May 19, 2021)

Hello Everyone!

I'm hoping someone smarter than I can help me out using Bluecat Patchwork, Reason Rack and Studio One 5.

I have a reason instrument that can accept audio input (Resonans by Robotic Bean) and by default Studio one doesn't send audio into a VSTi channel. I can get this to work by using Patchwork on a separate channel and activating side chain inputs and feeding it audio from a separate synth channel in this case. 

Part 2 is the one I having trouble with. I also need to send midi data to the Reason Rack (Resonans in this case) for it to trigger any sound. This could be total user error as I am lost as how to potentially route this to work. This could be the same potential problem using say a vocoder from within the reason rack.

I've kept this short for now so I hope this makes some sense, but basically I need to route both midi and audio to a VSTi at the same time and was hoping that this marvelous tool from BlueCat could help me get there.  I seem to get either/or as opposed to both!

Many thanks!


----------



## easyrider (May 19, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Another video on selecting Sound Variations via keyboard shortcuts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great Video 👍🏼


----------



## stigc56 (May 20, 2021)

Hi
I would like to know: 
1) If it's possible to have tempo alternatives in S1. I use it a lot while recording difficult passages where a lower tempo would help a lot.
2) If anyone has Metagrid function properly with S1?

Best Stig


----------



## samphony (May 20, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> 1) If it's possible to have tempo alternatives in S1. I use it a lot while recording difficult passages where a lower tempo would help a lot.



Unfortunately not yet. But you can highlight all events and copy them to a scratch pad and change the tempo in that scratchpad and when you’re done drag your recording into the main arrangement.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> Hi
> I would like to know:
> 1) If it's possible to have tempo alternatives in S1. I use it a lot while recording difficult passages where a lower tempo would help a lot.
> 2) If anyone has Metagrid function properly with S1?
> ...


Hey Stig,

Might not be exactly what you are looking for, but the Studio One remote app supports macro pages and much more. Might be a good alternative, it's free, and it's actually really, really good.


----------



## Lukas (May 21, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> 2) If anyone has Metagrid function properly with S1?


I never used Metagrid but it certainly supports sending keyboard shortcuts so since every Studio One command can be assigned to a keyboard shortcut (or MIDI CC event) there's no reason why this shouldn't work properly.


----------



## stigc56 (May 21, 2021)

Yes I know that I could program my own set of commands, but the way it works with Logic and Cubase is that the specific commands for the DAW is *preprogrammed* in Metagrid. For some time this function hasn't worked with S1 so I just thought I would ask here if anyone had found a work around.


----------



## AEF (May 21, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> Yes I know that I could program my own set of commands, but the way it works with Logic and Cubase is that the specific commands for the DAW is *preprogrammed* in Metagrid. For some time this function hasn't worked with S1 so I just thought I would ask here if anyone had found a work around.


Really dont need metagrid given S1 macros and S1 Remote.


----------



## pawelmorytko (May 21, 2021)

Hey guys, any tips for speeding up loading large orchestral projects on Studio One? On Logic/Mac it would take me like 30 sec max to load a big project, but on S1/PC set up it takes a good few minutes. It seems to really take its time especially with the kontakt instruments


----------



## AEF (May 21, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> Hey guys, any tips for speeding up loading large orchestral projects on Studio One? On Logic/Mac it would take me like 30 sec max to load a big project, but on S1/PC set up it takes a good few minutes. It seems to really take its time especially with the kontakt instruments


When you load logic it isnt loading those kontakt tracks. only when you click the track does it load. this is referred to as “dynamic plugin loading”.

to mimic this, disable your tracks in your S1 template, and enable as needed.


----------



## Snarf (May 21, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> Hey guys, any tips for speeding up loading large orchestral projects on Studio One? On Logic/Mac it would take me like 30 sec max to load a big project, but on S1/PC set up it takes a good few minutes. It seems to really take its time especially with the kontakt instruments


Do you have "Use cached plug-in data on save" enabled? Should help speed up the saving process on big projects.


Edit: nvm, you're talking about the initial loading of a song.


----------



## pawelmorytko (May 22, 2021)

AEF said:


> When you load logic it isnt loading those kontakt tracks. only when you click the track does it load. this is referred to as “dynamic plugin loading”.
> 
> to mimic this, disable your tracks in your S1 template, and enable as needed.


Actually I think you're right, Logic seems to only load the tracks that are enabled AND have midi data that needs playing back, everything else turns on when you click on it, whereas Studio One just loads every instrument that is enable with or without midi data - I do have a template fully disabled and just enable as I'm making music. Weirdly, Studio One still takes longer to load some instruments, mainly Kontakt and some Performance Samples instruments like Fluid Shorts, which is strange because all my samples are either on an internal NVME SSD or an external T5 SSD


----------



## Crossroads (May 22, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> Actually I think you're right, Logic seems to only load the tracks that are enabled AND have midi data that needs playing back, everything else turns on when you click on it, whereas Studio One just loads every instrument that is enable with or without midi data - I do have a template fully disabled and just enable as I'm making music. Weirdly, Studio One still takes longer to load some instruments, mainly Kontakt and some Performance Samples instruments like Fluid Shorts, which is strange because all my samples are either on an internal NVME SSD or an external T5 SSD


I honestly highly recommend VEPro with Studio One. Studio One gets wonky and slower with bigger projects. I don't trust it too much in that.


----------



## samphony (May 22, 2021)

Also keep in mind that studio one is not yet capable of a fluid large track count workflow in combination with filter tracks. 

Just load 150 to 300 empty instrument tracks and try playing around with filter tracks and the track show hide macros as well as zooming vertically.


----------



## Lukas (May 23, 2021)

@stigc56 Kevin has just made a great video showcasing how to use a Stream Deck with Studio One. Technically, the same should be possible with Metagrid if Metagrid allows to send keyboard shortcuts.


----------



## mussnig (May 27, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> Actually I think you're right, Logic seems to only load the tracks that are enabled AND have midi data that needs playing back, everything else turns on when you click on it, whereas Studio One just loads every instrument that is enable with or without midi data - I do have a template fully disabled and just enable as I'm making music. Weirdly, Studio One still takes longer to load some instruments, mainly Kontakt and some Performance Samples instruments like Fluid Shorts, which is strange because all my samples are either on an internal NVME SSD or an external T5 SSD


So do I understand correcltly, that I can disable tracks in Studio One and only when they are enabled, the VST on that track will be loaded into the RAM? So if I have a fully disabled template it's not going to eat up a lot of RAM?

Also, what about the project file size?


----------



## Lukas (May 27, 2021)

mussnig said:


> So do I understand correcltly, that I can disable tracks in Studio One and only when they are enabled, the VST on that track will be loaded into the RAM? So if I have a fully disabled template it's not going to eat up a lot of RAM?


That's correct.



mussnig said:


> Also, what about the project file size?



The song file size will be the same since the instrument & preset data must be stored anyway.


----------



## mussnig (May 27, 2021)

Lukas said:


> That's correct.
> 
> 
> 
> The song file size will be the same since the instrument & preset data must be stored anyway.


Thank you for the quick response!

So loading a completely disabled template will be fairly quick as well? Since my RAM is limited this would be a reason for me to switch to Studio One (I'm using Ableton Live right now which doesn't allow these things).


----------



## pawelmorytko (May 27, 2021)

mussnig said:


> So loading a completely disabled template will be fairly quick as well? Since my RAM is limited this would be a reason for me to switch to Studio One (I'm using Ableton Live right now which doesn't allow these things).


yep, I have a pretty big template I work with and the disabled one only takes a few seconds to load, it's only once I start activating tracks and writing in midi info that it takes longer load the project or save it.


----------



## mussnig (May 27, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> yep, I have a pretty big template I work with and the disabled one only takes a few seconds to load, it's only once I start activating tracks and writing in midi info that it takes longer load the project or save it.


Got it - thank you. This sounds actually great. And with EDU discount the price for Studio One is the same for me as the upgrade from Live 10 to 11. Probably at some point I should really switch - I have been eyeing Studio One for some time now.


----------



## pawelmorytko (May 28, 2021)

A very frustrating issue with Omnisphere on Studio One where it crashes on certain patches... really strange and unpredictable


----------



## Soundbed (May 28, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> A very frustrating issue with Omnisphere on Studio One where it crashes on certain patches... really strange and unpredictable


Do you know which patches?


----------



## pawelmorytko (May 28, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Do you know which patches?


Well the thing is that it's random, a patch just crashed my project, when i reopened it, same happened again so i tried playing some other patches and after a while go back to the one that crashed it and it was fine. It's happened before where sometimes a random patch will crash the session, but other times the patch will work absolutely fine


----------



## Lukas (May 28, 2021)

I also had crashes with certain patches (but it was reproducible easily) shortly after Omnisphere 2 was released. But Spectrasonics support was pretty fast in providing a bugfix.


----------



## Yorkz (Jun 2, 2021)

Just found out that if you double-click in an empty part of the track panel, the 'add track' option pops up. Nice.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 2, 2021)

Learned that if you cannot get what you want setting up an external “unknown” controller, set it up as a keyboard instead. There are more options and it “just works”. At least it did for me.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 7, 2021)

@Lukas is there a way to see the balance over all cores like in Pro Tools?

Cheers!


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 7, 2021)

easyrider said:


> @Lukas is there a way to see the balance over all cores like in Pro Tools?
> 
> Cheers!


If I understand the question, yes you can see which core (singular) a plugin is using.

That said, a single plugin instantiation does not "balance" across cores, in my experience.

If you are looking at one plugin's CPU usage, my observation is that it will always be on only one core. My understanding is that's because it is on one audio channel.

How I've looked at this... :

If you have a bunch of plugins on one channel (e.g., the Master buss) then they will cluster on one core because the audio needs to pass from one plugin to the next, to the next, *on the same core*. This is why putting all your processor intensive plugins on the master can quickly lead to CPU spikes.

If you distribute the exact same plugins across multiple channels (or busses) *THEN* they will get processed on multiple cores and not necessarily cause a CPU spike.

Without realizing it I accidentally "triggered" one of the S1 developers when I was trying to explain the ways S1 was not "distributing across cores" during an online discussion — I didn't realize a developer was going to be involved in the discussion!

He insisted that S1 utilizes multiple cores ... but that was not my point: my point is that S1 does not utilize multiple cores *on a single audio channel*.

And how would that even make sense?

Why would you pass audio across cores, attempting to "multithread" a linear path; out of one plugin, into another plugin?

It's not necessarily a criticism; it's more like an awareness I want to share to other music producers.

Nevertheless, that is my story of accidentally discussing S1 with one of the devs.


----------



## CATDAD (Jun 7, 2021)

I have a question about automation...

Is there a hotkey combo (or one I can set up) that will create an automation lane for the currently selected plugin parameter? Like cmd+option+control click in Pro Tools, for example. 

I know you can click on the hand in the top left and drag or find it in a gigantic list of parameters, but it would be _much_ faster if there was a key combo for it.

If it does exist already, I couldn't find one in the manual or through a quick search on here!


----------



## Lukas (Jun 8, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Why would you pass audio across cores, attempting to "multithread" a linear path; out of one plugin, into another plugin?


...which is totally correct. It's not possible to parallelize a chain of plug-ins that process serially 

However one plug-in could use multiple cores internally. But this is not something that the DAW orchestrates.



CATDAD said:


> Is there a hotkey combo (or one I can set up) that will create an automation lane for the currently selected plugin parameter? Like cmd+option+control click in Pro Tools, for example.
> 
> I know you can click on the hand in the top left and drag or find it in a gigantic list of parameters, but it would be _much_ faster if there was a key combo for it.


Alt+A


----------



## Snarf (Jun 8, 2021)

CATDAD said:


> I have a question about automation...
> 
> Is there a hotkey combo (or one I can set up) that will create an automation lane for the currently selected plugin parameter? Like cmd+option+control click in Pro Tools, for example.
> 
> ...


Alt + A creates an automation lane for the last touched parameter.
Doesn't work for kontakt, unfortunately.


----------



## Lukas (Jun 8, 2021)

Snarf said:


> Doesn't work for kontakt, unfortunately.


Works for all plug-ins that support host automation. Kontakt does not expose its parameters for host automation. It relies on MIDI learn...


----------



## easyrider (Jun 8, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> If I understand the question, yes you can see which core (singular) a plugin is using.
> 
> That said, a single plugin instantiation does not "balance" across cores, in my experience.
> 
> ...


When I load one instance of a Kontakt with CDT I see around 6 cores being used in Protools.

Performance monitor in S1 doesn’t give me this info…?


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 8, 2021)

easyrider said:


> When I load one instance of a Kontakt with CDT I see around 6 cores being used in Protools.
> 
> Performance monitor in S1 doesn’t give me this info…?


Click the Show Devices checkbox in S1 to see what I showed in my pictures. Yes multiple cores are being used for various DAW tasks, but as you stack more and more plugins in a single channel versus one audio channel to see the critical path I was mentioning.

EDIT: Also Kontakt is an instrument that could send to multiple audio channels, not sure how this affects the math. My example was to add "fx processing" plugins which take audio in, do something CPU intensive and send it to the next plugin in an insert chain....


----------



## CATDAD (Jun 8, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Alt+A





Snarf said:


> Alt + A creates an automation lane for the last touched parameter.
> Doesn't work for kontakt, unfortunately.


Thank you! I forgot I had set my default hotkeys to "Pro Tools" ages ago. Because of how Pro Tools does things in its own way it doesn't really translate that well, and a few hotkeys (like adding the last touched parameter) just end up being unbound to any keys at all. Actually looking at them now, the "Pro Tools" key mapping scheme is mostly identical to the default except it's missing a bunch of shortcuts! Guess I'll just swap to Studio One defaults, I can always change whatever feels weird to me later.

As for Kontakt, I've found it works for most functions within a Kontakt Library, and you can include the controller mod wheel and pitch bend themselves. Perhaps it's library dependent? Or I am misunderstanding what you mean?


----------



## Snarf (Jun 8, 2021)

CATDAD said:


> As for Kontakt, I've found it works for most functions within a Kontakt Library, and you can include the controller mod wheel and pitch bend themselves. Perhaps it's library dependent? Or I am misunderstanding what you mean?


As Lukas said, you need to use 'learn midi cc' if you want to automate parameters from Kontakt. You can't, for example, wiggle a high pass filter in a Kontakt instrument and press Alt+A to create an automation lane. I'm not completely sure how relevant this is, or why I brought it up, as it should function similarly in ProTools. I'm glad you found the shortcut now


----------



## CATDAD (Jun 8, 2021)

Snarf said:


> As Lukas said, you need to use 'learn midi cc' if you want to automate parameters from Kontakt. You can't, for example, wiggle a high pass filter in a Kontakt instrument and press Alt+A to create an automation lane. I'm not completely sure how relevant this is, or why I brought it up, as it should function similarly in ProTools. I'm glad you found the shortcut now


Yeah, but I have found you can still use alt+A to create lanes for some things in Kontakt instruments.

For example, in Spitfire Solo Strings it works for dynamics/tightness/release/vibrato/expression, and the mic mix amounts.

It also works for mix amounts in Cinematic Studio instruments and for turning legato on/off, for toggling consordino... but does _not_ work for reverb wetness. Which makes me wonder if it specifically doesn't work for Kontakt built-in FX?


----------



## axb312 (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi @Lukas ,

Some libraries, eg. Impact SoundWorks Tin Whistle have separate keyswitches for the attack and release portion of instruments (applicable on a per note basis).

Is this kind of key switching currently possible in Studio One or is each sound variation applied for a whole note?

This is currently possible in Reaper using Rearticulate. The keyswitch can be placed at any point of time but is copied if you choose "CC selection follows note selection" in the MIDI editor (in case one wants to move notes).


----------



## Lukas (Jun 15, 2021)

Yes, that's possible. Since you can position these Sound Variations freely. They aren't limited to one SV per note.






Here I have used momentary Sound Variations that have a certain duration. Normal Sound Variations are latching and will be active until you insert another Sound Variations.


----------



## axb312 (Jun 15, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Yes, that's possible. Since you can position these Sound Variations freely. They aren't limited to one SV per note.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Can the momentary and latching variations also be inserted anywhere?


----------



## Lukas (Jun 15, 2021)

Yes to both.


----------



## axb312 (Jun 15, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Yes to both.


Thank you again!

Are there plans to introduce formula based scripting for Midi (like Cubase has). How can one currently handle CSS Legato delay (velocity based)?


----------



## Lukas (Jun 15, 2021)

Can't tell anything about future plans - sorry!




axb312 said:


> How about an option to auto color tracks based on name?


That's already on my list.


----------



## axb312 (Jun 15, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Can't tell anything about future plans - sorry!




How can one currently handle CSS Legato delay (velocity based) though?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 20, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> If I understand the question, yes you can see which core (singular) a plugin is using.
> 
> That said, a single plugin instantiation does not "balance" across cores, in my experience.
> 
> ...


For fun, you should explore using Audiogridder server and plugin (even on the same computer) to see what happens. I can't vouch for it's stability, and 1.2.x betas don't work for me vs. 1.1.1. But it's free, and it can also free up a LOT of CPU in S1, presumably due to load balancing/multi-threading across cores. Even if it's one plugin in one track.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 20, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> For fun, you should explore using Audiogridder server and plugin (even on the same computer) to see what happens. I can't vouch for it's stability, and 1.2.x betas don't work for me vs. 1.1.1. But it's free, and it can also free up a LOT of CPU in S1, presumably due to load balancing/multi-threading across cores. Even if it's one plugin in one track.


I have seen it and watched a couple videos but I have not explored it yet. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 20, 2021)

axb312 said:


> How can one currently handle CSS Legato delay (velocity based) though?


Buy MSS. 

Kidding.


----------



## Wedge (Jun 20, 2021)

axb312 said:


> Thank you again!
> 
> Are there plans to introduce formula based scripting for Midi (like Cubase has). How can one currently handle CSS Legato delay (velocity based)?


I'd have to poke around but you might be able to use macros to move them based on note velocity. One thing I wish they had in the macro funtions of S1 was to move a note by more than 1ms at a time (it turns your history for undo into a mess.)


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 23, 2021)

Judd said:


> I'd have to poke around but you might be able to use macros to move them based on note velocity. One thing I wish they had in the macro funtions of S1 was to move a note by more than 1ms at a time (it turns your history for undo into a mess.)


There were some older macros but the features they relied upon were deprecated and I have not noticed replacement (newer) macros … if you find or make some I’d be interested.

(That said I’ll probably be using MSS and Vista for most of my CSS legato needs moving forward.)


----------



## Wedge (Jun 23, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> There were some older macros but the features they relied upon were deprecated and I have not noticed replacement (newer) macros … if you find or make some I’d be interested.
> 
> (That said I’ll probably be using MSS and Vista for most of my CSS legato needs moving forward.)


It looks possible as I just made this....
It will shift your selected notes, if the velocity is below 50%, to left about 320ms one at a time. It will make your undo history a mess. Anyway, have fun.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 23, 2021)

Judd said:


> It looks possible as I just made this....
> It will shift your selected notes, if the velocity is below 50%, to left about 320ms one at a time. It will make your undo history a mess. Anyway, have fun.


Oh interesting ... yeah undo is a bit messy.

Also @axb312 there is a Kontakt script that some people use. I tried it a few months ago but did not get it to work. Need to set aside 30-60 minutes to explore it some day.






CSS Control Panel – Alex John Ernest Vincent







alexjevincent.co.uk





More details in this thread:






CSS (Cinematic Studios) Control Panel - CSS/CSSS/CSB/CSW legato delay solution + other features (1.8, now with Winds!)


Hi, This community is grand and has provided so many useful things for me. I have been tooling with a script to automatically offset the notes in CSS, based on what articulation you have set and I would like to share this with you. A control panel for Cinematic Studio Strings, Cinematic Studio...




vi-control.net


----------



## Wedge (Jun 23, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Oh interesting ... yeah undo is a bit messy.
> 
> Also @axb312 there is a Kontakt script that some people use. I tried it a few months ago but did not get it to work. Need to set aside 30-60 minutes to explore it some day.
> 
> ...


I'll have to take a look at that Kontakt script.
I made macros for shorts, leg slow, leg med, and leg fast. I set it up to run the Shorts macro on the entire track first and then apply whatever you want after. You might want to try it out. I think it might work ok if you saved as a new version, ran the scripts right before the mixing stage. The track I tested with uses CCs instead of soundvariations so I would be curious if it shifted the soundvariations forward too, it doesn't the CCs. Anyway thanks for the link to the Kontakt script.


----------



## allen-garvey (Jul 7, 2021)

I would like a keyboard shortcut to show the channel macro controls. When I click the button in the mixer channel to show the channel editor it does what I want. However when I use the "Show Channel Editor" keyboard shortcut it opens to the routing editor. I tried the "Show Routing Editor" shortcut and it does the exact same thing. Is this a bug, expected behavior, or am I doing something wrong? I'm on Windows 10 and the same thing happens in 5.2 and 5.3.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 9, 2021)

S1 really needs a dual pan in the console window.

Using the dual pan plugin is not ideal….This is fundamental need imo.


----------



## Lukas (Jul 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> S1 really needs a dual pan in the console window.


But it is in the console window!?


----------



## easyrider (Jul 9, 2021)

Lukas said:


> But it is in the console window!?


That’s the plugin….panning should be controllable before the plugin phase of the signal….

Like in pro tools and cubase


----------



## AEF (Jul 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> That’s the plugin….panning should be controllable before the plugin phase of the signal….
> 
> Like in pro tools and cubase



it is before the plugin phase if you put it first, no?


----------



## allen-garvey (Jul 9, 2021)

Stereo knobs are a highly voted feature request https://answers.presonus.com/3928/independent-left-right-pan-faders-knobs-on-stereo-channels so worth adding your vote on it as Presonus tends to address highly voted requests.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 9, 2021)

AEF said:


> it is before the plugin phase if you put it first, no?


No.

Someone on the Presonus forum explained it more clearly…


*DUAL PAN IN CONSOLE*
_Currently, panning stereo tracks in studio one isn't actually panning. The single control type that Studio One uses is called a Balance Control. With a stereo track, this simply raises the volume of one channel while lowering the other, which means if you "pan" hard left with the current control, you can kiss the right hand of your stereo recorded piano goodbye. There are workarounds to this currently which are..._ 
_Splitting the stereo track into two mono tracks and bussing them. This works fine and dandy but is severely inefficient and if you have multiple stereo tracks your organization and time will be sacrificed a lot, and it still shares the same problem as the next 'solution'._
_Using the dual pan plugin. This will give you the true stereo panning control that you are after BUT there is a major issue with this technique, which is that now your panning control is in the plugin phase of the signal flow, which makes it go through even when pre-fader is on, which would ruin any auxiliary send routing if you wanted follow-main-pan to not go through... which brings us to our next point:_

*PROPER PANNING SIGNAL FLOW / FOLLOW MAIN PAN CONTROL*
_This one is probably one of the worst offenders. Right now, sends don't care about your panning, like at all. If you have a mono track and hard pan left and stick a send routed to a ping-pong delay, the delay comes out *square in the center *instead of hard right, as if your track was not panned at all. So if you want follow-main-pan, *too bad*. You're gonna have to set the pan on the sends manually to match the main pan, or connect the two by macro and only use that WHICH by the way is an incompatible method with dual pan on a stereo track. But wait... oh, that's right dual pan is in the plugin phase of signal flow, so you can't turn off follow-main-pan even if you wanted too._


----------



## easyrider (Jul 9, 2021)

allen-garvey said:


> Stereo knobs are a highly voted feature request https://answers.presonus.com/3928/independent-left-right-pan-faders-knobs-on-stereo-channels so worth adding your vote on it as Presonus tends to address highly voted requests.


That was exactly the link I voted on before posting 👍


----------



## easyrider (Jul 9, 2021)

I think Presonus are missing a trick here...After having a chat on a few other forums about it...many pro's said they would swap over if the stereo pan option was available in S1...And they would switch DAWS straight away.


----------



## samphony (Jul 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I think Presonus are missing a trick here...After having a chat on a few other forums about it...many pro's said they would swap over if the stereo pan option was available in S1...And they would switch DAWS straight away.



I think the „they would switch over, if…“ argument is an old hat. 

It is going on for a decade now. For one its the video thumbnail track, the next wants better this and that. 

I think most „pros“ can’t easily switch because of habits/ workflow and deadlines. 

From my experience I still can’t let go of either Logic/ Cubendo and Pro Tools especially under tight deadlines, collaborative reasons and when it comes to mac stability. 

Still I love this DAW and use it whenever possible. 

But then I stopped the hunt for the perfect DAW many moons ago and see them more as an instrument.


----------



## Lukas (Jul 9, 2021)

samphony said:


> I think the „they would switch over, if…“ argument is an old hat.
> 
> It is going on for a decade now. For one its the video thumbnail track, the next wants better this and that.


Exactly


----------



## easyrider (Jul 9, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Exactly


Is there any reason why Presonus haven’t implemented the stereo pan feature like Protools , cakewalk, logic etc….?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Is there any reason why Presonus haven’t implemented the stereo pan feature like Protools , cakewalk, logic etc….?


Likely not as much demand from customers upvoting feature requests for it as others.

It's a bit of an edge case scenario.


----------



## samphony (Jul 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Is there any reason why Presonus haven’t implemented the stereo pan feature like Protools , cakewalk, logic etc….?



Maybe it’s because in (most) projects we still use Pro Tools for delivery? Or the final result will end up in Pro Tools or whatever the dub prefers to use?


----------



## AEF (Jul 9, 2021)

samphony said:


> I think the „they would switch over, if…“ argument is an old hat.
> 
> It is going on for a decade now. For one its the video thumbnail track, the next wants better this and that.
> 
> ...


There is some validity to this though.

I can say from my end that the lack of SMPTE and adjusting specific bar numbers to a specific time code make the program actually unusable for scoring features. And so in this case, I legit am waiting for that feature to be able to use the program that IMO is otherwise the best DAW on the market.


----------



## samphony (Jul 9, 2021)

AEF said:


> There is some validity to this though.
> 
> I can say from my end that the lack of SMPTE and adjusting specific bar numbers to a specific time code make the program actually unusable for scoring features. And so in this case, I legit am waiting for that feature to be able to use the program that IMO is otherwise the best DAW on the market.



I’m not saying that such feature is not missing. I’m sending Feature Requests and whenever possible even went the extra mile to create visual proposals/ mockups in the past when time allowed. 

I bet smpte related features will come sooner than later.


----------



## Lukas (Jul 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Is there any reason why Presonus haven’t implemented the stereo pan feature like Protools , cakewalk, logic etc….?


Because they decided to focus on other things  They are a small team and can't do everything at the same time. But this FR has a whole lot of votes so you can be sure they'll consider it for the future 

By the way, PreSonus usually don't implement things "like Pro Tools, Logic, Cubase etc.". In most of the cases there's a better "Studio One way" of doing things.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 9, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Because they decided to focus on other things  They are a small team and can't do everything at the same time. But this FR has a whole lot of votes so you can be sure they'll consider it for the future
> 
> By the way, PreSonus usually don't implement things "like Pro Tools, Logic, Cubase etc.". In most of the cases there's a better "Studio One way" of doing things.


I think once it’s implemented you may get a tsunami of new customers…..🙏🏻👍


----------



## Lukas (Jul 9, 2021)

Once it's implemented there will be other things that "when they implement this, I finally switch to Studio One"


----------



## easyrider (Jul 9, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Once it's implemented there will be other things that "when they implement this, I finally switch to Studio One"


The mindset I’m feeling from the community is they want what they already have first and then better….

😂

Quote from another forum

“Dual-pan and better usability of colours are two of most requested features left from the list, and have been for years now. These have nothing to do with 'it has to be Protools like'. It has to do with having the most basic and widely used tools in an as easy as possible workflow. It just makes no sense that you have to pick a plugin for something as basic and important as dual panning, while they could just add a width control for example.

Neither does it make sense to have 20 shades of blue, which end up as 2 to 4 shades, and the rest all looking the same when the track is not selected. Unselected, most colours look nothing like the colour you selected and the colours aren't logically organised either. For example, there's greens to the right top, at the left bottom and the 3rd row. Yellow and orange are scattered all over the pallet. Same goes for purples.”


----------



## CATDAD (Jul 9, 2021)

"When Pro Tools gets full screen mode or actual multi-monitor support on Windows, I'll finally switch!"  

An integrated stereo pan would be nice though, I like Ableton's implementation where you can right click the pan knob on a track and toggle what kind of pan it uses.

But this is one of those things where if they implemented it, other people will probably say "hey why are they adding pan features you already have a workaround for when they haven't even added SMPTE/video track/surround/etc?" and those people would be just as validated feeling that way.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 10, 2021)

If this has already been posted apologies

All colours in order and easily tweakable to colour your channels in a convenient drop down menu












Script here






PreSonus Forums | Track Colors | Studio One Forum Community Support







forums.presonus.com










Studio One | Color Toolbar


Adding a color toolbar to Studio One.




s1scripts.wixsite.com





Clicking at the bottom of each channel to change the colour was always fiddly...IMO


----------



## mussnig (Jul 11, 2021)

Hey,

I've got another question for the Studio One users here. In the piano roll, is it possible to use custom names/labels for Midi CCs? In particular, is it possible to do this on a per-track-basis?

E.g. when I edit a part on a track with some Spitfire library, instead of "CC 21" I would like to see that I'm editing vibrato. However, on another track with a different library, I might want to have a different name/label for CC 21.

Also, I'm particularly interested if one can do that in the piano roll (instead of, say, track automation).


----------



## Fizzlewig (Jul 11, 2021)

No you cannot rename, but in the case of vibrato just choose ‘vibrato’ from the list when you add a controller data lane etc this is in the key edit window.


----------



## mussnig (Jul 11, 2021)

Fizzlewig said:


> No you cannot rename, but in the case of vibrato just choose ‘vibrato’ from the list when you add a controller data lane etc


Thank you for the prompt reply! So do I understand correctly that I can just add some controller data lane with a custom name and automate that in the piano roll?
In that case, would this eventually be sending Midi CC values or is it via host automation?


----------



## Fizzlewig (Jul 11, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply! So do I understand correctly that I can just add some controller data lane with a custom name and automate that in the piano roll?
> In that case, would this eventually be sending Midi CC values or is it via host automation?


It would not be a custom name as such because it would be the name Spitfire has designated etc. It is Part automation that uses midi CC values inside the key edit window.


----------



## mussnig (Jul 11, 2021)

Fizzlewig said:


> It would not be a custom name as such because it would be the name Spitfire has designated etc. It is Part automation that uses midi CC values inside the key edit window.


Oh, so you basically mean the host automation parameters that are either provided by the Patch in Kontakt or the Spitfire Player, right?

I've been using these for quite some time in Ableton but it gets cumbersome when you want to add other patches (that use the same Midi CCs) for layering or other purposes ...


----------



## Fizzlewig (Jul 11, 2021)

Yes, that is correct.


----------



## mussnig (Jul 11, 2021)

Fizzlewig said:


> Yes, that is correct.


Again, thank you so much! Most of the times host automation is good enough for me, though. However, there are for example some libraries (e.g. some 8Dio ones) where the provided names just seem to be random letters and numbers.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi,

I updated Kontakt to the latest version 6.6 , and now instead of showing Midi Channel Number in Studio One Pro 5.3 it shows Event Input Number. Anyone else see this ?

Thanks.


----------



## ennbr (Jul 11, 2021)

I'm only running the Free version of Kontakt 6.6 and it's showing channel numbers nothing has changed this is the VST2 plugin


----------



## gedlig (Jul 12, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I updated Kontakt to the latest version 6.6 , and now instead of showing Midi Channel Number in Studio One Pro 5.3 it shows Event Input Number. Anyone else see this ?
> 
> Thanks.


Same here, but it functions the same as midi input X


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Jul 12, 2021)

Too ashamed to post this on the Presonus forum bc I know it is such a dumb question apologies but ...

I am trying to automate the CC volume not the audio fader volume. I am having trouble locating it when I bring up the drop down of all the CC controls - there are dozens and hundreds of CC parameters for all MIDI channels. My instrument is just set to "all" channels for inputs. How do I locate and choose the correct CC?


----------



## Lukas (Jul 12, 2021)

PuerAzaelis said:


> I am trying to automate the CC volume not the audio fader volume. I am having trouble locating it when I bring up the drop down of all the CC controls - there are dozens and hundreds of CC parameters for all MIDI channels. My instrument is just set to "all" channels for inputs. How do I locate and choose the correct CC?


Main Volume is CC7 so you might want to take this one.


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Jul 12, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Main Volume is CC7 so you might want to take this one.


Hi Lukas TYVVM yes I realize it is CC7 but the problem is there are dozens of CC-7s in the drop down, one for each MIDI channel I don't know which one to choose bc my instrument is set to input "all" channels. I.e. there are options for MIDI 1-7, MIDI 2-7, MIDI 3-7, etc ...

Apologies againf or the dumb question.


----------



## Lukas (Jul 12, 2021)

Seems this is a VST3 instrument? Studio One will send notes only on one MIDI channel: The channel you have set in the track control. If this is channel 1, you should use MIDI 1-7 (or MIDI 0-7, depending on the numbering)...


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Jul 12, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Seems this is a VST3 instrument? Studio One will send notes only on one MIDI channel: The channel you have set in the track control. If this is channel 1, you should use MIDI 1-7 (or MIDI 0-7, depending on the numbering)...


Yes VST3 - hm ok I guess then I need to determine which channel it is sending on even though "all" inputs are setected for the instrument channels ... TY


----------



## mussnig (Jul 12, 2021)

Sorry if I'm asking a stupid question: I'm just toying around with the demo of Studio One and I can't seem to figure out if and how to show usual volume meters for an instrument track (without opening the mixer). I reckon that the orange bar in the picture below indicates MIDI activity (for the lack of a better word). Is it possible to show an output/volume meter instead (as is the case for audio tracks)?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 12, 2021)

gedlig said:


> Same here, but it functions the same as midi input X


Yes, that's right. This is the case when using the new VST3 version of Kontakt Ver. 6.6


----------



## Lukas (Jul 12, 2021)

PuerAzaelis said:


> Yes VST3 - hm ok I guess then I need to determine which channel it is sending on even though "all" inputs are setected for the instrument channels ... TY


The "all" settings means that the instrument receives on all channels. "I need to determine" - just look which channel is set on this track in Studio One.



mussnig said:


> Sorry if I'm asking a stupid question: I'm just toying around with the demo of Studio One and I can't seem to figure out if and how to show usual volume meters for an instrument track (without opening the mixer). I reckon that the orange bar in the picture below indicates MIDI activity (for the lack of a better word). Is it possible to show an output/volume meter instead (as is the case for audio tracks)?


No but you can open the inspector (F4) and have the complete (audio) channelstrip including volume meters there.


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Jul 12, 2021)

tyvm


----------



## mussnig (Jul 12, 2021)

Lukas said:


> No but you can open the inspector (F4) and have the complete (audio) channelstrip including volume meters there.


Thank you so much for your quick reply! I've been searching the web and playing around for quite some time.

To be honest, that's too bad. You can only have one inspector open at a time and I really enjoy seeing little meters with the tracks while I'm working in an arrangement ...


----------



## easyrider (Aug 4, 2021)

I’m upgrading my interface to a Quantum 2626….anyone know how to setup talkback in studio one ?

Thanks


----------



## aka70 (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm having problems with delays bigger than -300 (CSS for example). I thought this was addressed with 5.0.1 version. Anybody having the same issue?? The short notes are sometimes messy and sounds out of time.


----------



## Wedge (Sep 5, 2021)

aka70 said:


> I'm having problems with delays bigger than -300 (CSS for example). I thought this was addressed with 5.0.1 version. Anybody having the same issue?? The short notes are sometimes messy and sounds out of time.


I have the same problem with -440(MSS) I wound up giving everything else a positive delay, so +560 to get around it.


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 5, 2021)

aka70 said:


> The short notes are sometimes messy and sounds out of time.





Wedge said:


> I have the same problem with -440(MSS)


Interesting I haven't noticed that. I use MSS with S1 5.2.0 "regularly"


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 5, 2021)

Is there a way within S1 to split notes in chords to different instruments in a Kontakt Multi (divisi)?

I know there is software you can purchase but I am still exploring the idea and not ready to commit.

My purchase of Infinite Brass is what triggered this question. Because you need to load (for instance) all the horns into a multi (or separate instances) to play chords. (Playing chords on the same horn like Horn 1 is resulting in slight phasing / unpleasant chorus type sound but splitting across horn 2, 3, 4 etc sounds fine.)

If there is not a way to "auto divisi" midi within Studio One then is there a way to split a chord into separate MIDI tracks with the high notes in one track, the mid notes in a different midi track and the low notes in a third midi track? I could do this in ProTools but have not found it in S1 if it's there.

If neither of these work, I will explore this Kontakt divisi multi script possibly: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/multi-script-tools-free-divisi-scripts.59985/


----------



## Lukas (Sep 5, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Is there a way within S1 to split notes in chords to different instruments in a Kontakt Multi (divisi)?


Yes but you need to select the single voices manually and send them to another track. Studio One does not do this automatically.


----------



## Miklós Vigh (Sep 5, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I know there is software you can purchase but I am still exploring the idea and not ready to commit.


Are you referring to https://divisimate.com?


----------



## ennbr (Sep 5, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> If there is not a way to "auto divisi" midi within Studio One then is there a way to split a chord into separate MIDI tracks with the high notes in one track, the mid notes in a different midi track and the low notes in a third midi track?


I've been testing a Macro I put together it only works in the Edit window it creates a new track copies all the bottom notes, deletes the notes in the source track then copies the notes to the new track I have this on a button. 

So I just select the track from the main view and press the button in the Edit view and everything happens.


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 6, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Yes but you need to select the single voices manually and send them to another track. Studio One does not do this automatically.


Interesting! What’s the name for this feature so I can look it up? I probably won’t use it for Infinite Brass chords but I’d be interested for other purposes. I tried Googling and didn’t find it…


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 6, 2021)

Miklós Vigh said:


> Are you referring to https://divisimate.com?


Ah yes! Couldn’t recall the name or find it with rudimentary Google searches.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 13, 2021)

It took me awhile, but it's possible to add (with some annoyance) a MIDI LFO to Studio One. The DAW I'm coming from to S1 had it built in for so long I thought that, surely, every DAW also had them built in. Apparently not.

The easiest solution I finally found was Dialog Audio's mp3244 (sq4 is a nice add on). Why? It loads as an instrument rather than effect.

I have one MIDI track for my OB-6 where my Keystep is the controller, and one audio input from my OB-6. 

I add another MIDI track for my OB-6, load mp3244 as an instrument, and set the 2nd MIDI track's input as the mp3244 with the correct MIDI channel for the hardware. For the mp3244 instrument, I also indicate the correct MIDI channel in S1 and also in the mp3244 interface.

3 LFOs and lots more per instance.

I just wish Studio One handled NRPN MIDI appropriately (if it does, I can't figure it out).

https://dialogaudio.com/modulationprocessor/


----------



## easyrider (Oct 14, 2021)

Well I didn’t know this….


----------



## shropshirelad (Oct 14, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Well I didn’t know this….



I knew about instruments but not effects. An FX icon in the same vicinity as the instrument icon would make more sense perhaps.


----------



## justabeginner (Oct 19, 2021)

Apologies if this has already been asked, I have to carefully go through the post later!

Does anyone know how to set a default list of CC automation lanes for a given VST?

For example, when I use Opus instruments often need CC11 automation, but to do so I either have to input it from my midi controller or first add it manually from the menu. Is there a way to have by default CC11 show up as an automation lane alongside the default ones every time I open an instance of Opus?


----------



## easyrider (Oct 21, 2021)

Another Gem


----------



## lgmcben (Oct 22, 2021)

How do you scroll faster horizontally in the piano roll? Or are there hotkeys to move back/forward quickly? I'm using Shift + mouse wheel but it's a bit slow. Thanks!


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic (Oct 22, 2021)

Snarf said:


> Just a tip: there's a automation 'reduction level' setting that dictates the amount of automation nodes you get when recording or drawing automation. I've set it very low (much lower than the default) since it helps getting very precise CC automation for orchestral work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O my god, I have been looking for somethign like this for ages. Complete game changer, THANK YOU Snarf for the tip and thank you easyrider for this thread


----------



## ResidentSmeagol (Oct 22, 2021)

aka70 said:


> I'm having problems with delays bigger than -300 (CSS for example). I thought this was addressed with 5.0.1 version. Anybody having the same issue?? The short notes are sometimes messy and sounds out of time.


I registered specifically just to say that I've been suffering with this exact issue in Studio One. I'm happy to find out I'm not crazy! I've been trying to use MSS and the -400 delay makes everything sound horrible - all clunky and the time gets messed up. This has been driving me nuts.



Wedge said:


> I have the same problem with -440(MSS) I wound up giving everything else a positive delay, so +560 to get around it.


Ugh...not ideal but better than the current way Studio One handles negative track delays that large. I wish there was a solution. Knowing Studio One, it's probably at the bottom of the list to fix, if ever.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 22, 2021)

justabeginner said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked, I have to carefully go through the post later!
> 
> Does anyone know how to set a default list of CC automation lanes for a given VST?
> 
> For example, when I use Opus instruments often need CC11 automation, but to do so I either have to input it from my midi controller or first add it manually from the menu. Is there a way to have by default CC11 show up as an automation lane alongside the default ones every time I open an instance of Opus?


On top of my head, it's not possible directly, but indirectly.
The first solution would be to create a macro.

The second solution is to create an empty event, add expression to the event, then drag and drop the event to a folder. In this case however, it adds parts automation, not track automation.
Then when you want to use it, drag and drop the event on the Opus track, or the track of any instrument compatible with expression.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 4, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> Hey Stig,
> 
> Might not be exactly what you are looking for, but the Studio One remote app supports macro pages and much more. Might be a good alternative, it's free, and it's actually really, really good.


I'm not sure why I ignored Studio One Remote for so long.
It's an amazing app. It works very well on my ultra-basic Surface tablet.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 4, 2021)

lgmcben said:


> How do you scroll faster horizontally in the piano roll? Or are there hotkeys to move back/forward quickly? I'm using Shift + mouse wheel but it's a bit slow. Thanks!


You can press and hold your mouse on the piano view's ruler then drag to the right or to the left.
You can also drag upwards to zoom out, and downwards to zoom in.


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 4, 2021)

cedricm said:


> You can press and hold your mouse on the piano view's ruler then drag to the right or to the left.
> You can also drag upwards to zoom out, and downwards to zoom in.


Cool. But that means we'll also zoom in/out while doing it unless mouse movement is 100% horizontal. But it helps anyway, thanks


----------



## antic604 (Nov 5, 2021)

justabeginner said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked, I have to carefully go through the post later!
> 
> Does anyone know how to set a default list of CC automation lanes for a given VST?
> 
> For example, when I use Opus instruments often need CC11 automation, but to do so I either have to input it from my midi controller or first add it manually from the menu. Is there a way to have by default CC11 show up as an automation lane alongside the default ones every time I open an instance of Opus?


Try this:
- insert instrument track with your plugin on it
- add all the CC automation lanes you think you might need
- insert empty MIDI clip, of whatever length
- drag that clip to browser - this will save it as a musicloop, you can probably favourite it somethow too

Now, everytime you drag that in you'll have the track & automation lanes ready, you'll just have to delete that empty clip


----------



## Babe (Nov 5, 2021)

antic604 said:


> Try this:
> - insert instrument track with your plugin on it
> - add all the CC automation lanes you think you might need
> - insert empty MIDI clip, of whatever length
> ...


However, you would have to do this for 16 different channels. If you change the channel of a track, it does not change the channel of the automation lanes.


----------



## antic604 (Nov 5, 2021)

Babe said:


> However, you would have to do this for 16 different channels. If you change the channel of a track, it does not change the channel of the automation lanes.


Right. I don't use multitimbral instruments a lot, so this never occured to me 

Still, you can make 16 tracks like I described one for each MIDI channel, pack them into folder, add bus to that folder and drag that into browser for future use


----------



## Babe (Nov 5, 2021)

Then the problem is that each library requires different automation lanes. This has been my biggest complaint about S1 that the track automation is tied to the channel, not the track.


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 5, 2021)

Learn Studio One 5.3 | The Piano Roll | EVERY Feature Covered​


----------



## cedricm (Nov 6, 2021)

Lukas said:


> @easyrider So far it looks good. Here's what I've already done:
> 
> This command (available through my script) "Connect Selected Channels to Bus" has a name argument and will route all selected channels (tracks) to the bus that matches this name. So this can be used in a macro, for example for routing all selected tracks into an ORCHESTRA bus.
> 
> ...



Lukas,

Have you shared the command "Connect Selected Channels to Bus"?
I've read the 11 pages of this thread but couldn't find it. Sorry in advance if I missed it.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 6, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Lukas,
> 
> Have you shared the command "Connect Selected Channels to Bus"?
> I've read the 11 pages of this thread but couldn't find it. Sorry in advanced if I missed it.


I hope Fender haven’t sacked him….😫


----------



## Piotrek K. (Nov 6, 2021)

Hey Guys, few days ago I got Studio One Artist as a free addon to Audiobox 96 (actually I wanted to get Studio One anyways but I decided to get Audiobox bundled with Studio One - that way I have basic interface and cool DAW for less than 90$ ).

And I do like Studio One. It's fast, rather simple and looks nice. But one thing bothers me and messes with my workflow. In Reaper whenever I double click track in certain place on the timeline the track opens in that point of my timeline (for example I have 50 bars of piano, I doubke click near bar 34 and my piano roll opens near bar 34). In Studio One it doesn't matter where I click my track - I always end up in sort of a random spot within the timeline (which looks a bit like last edited position which is nonsense to me). Anyone knows which option can bring me closer to Reaper behaviour?


----------



## Lukas (Nov 6, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Have you shared the command "Connect Selected Channels to Bus"?


Wow - I forget that I already shared this teaser video 

No, I haven't shared it so far. I want it to be part of a bundle of "template" scripts but not all of them are ready yet.



easyrider said:


> I hope Fender haven’t sacked him….


<-- Freelancer. Nobody sacks me


----------



## Oxytoxine (Nov 6, 2021)

@Piotrek K. 

This setting does probably not really solve your issue, but maybe eases the pain a bit?


----------



## Piotrek K. (Nov 7, 2021)

Oxytoxine said:


> @Piotrek K.
> 
> This setting does probably not really solve your issue, but maybe eases the pain a bit?


Yep, not solving it :(


----------



## sundrowned (May 1, 2022)

This took longer than I wanted and it's slightly clunky but I've finally managed to set up S1 so I can work completely in the midi editor and navigate the different track list states with mostly single button clicks. It might look slightly confusing but I can control the track visibility and edit states without either having to do a lot of clicking or go into the arrange window. Was finding both those things taking up too much time. It's done using a combination of macros and touch portal.


View attachment Studio One - Navigation-1.mp4


Hopefully we'll get native control of the different states in the track list soon without having to do workarounds.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 1, 2022)

Any tips to eliminate timing issues when feeding MIDI data from one instrument to another?

Example: using Jamstix to generate MIDI that feeds into MODO Drums/Addictive Drums/Kontakt results in the drums being anywhere from 250-1500 ms behind during playback. This goes away if I just use the onboard samples of Jamstix and it’s the same latency no matter which program I feed into. Same thing happens if feeding MIDI from a different VI to another. 

This does not happen in Reaper, but I’d prefer to not have to bounce between DAWs to render the drums. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Lukas (Sep 5, 2022)

By popular demand, I made a video and showed how you can (quite quickly) create sound variation maps yourself (I used Berlin Con Sordino Strings in my example).



Art Conductor is still a great product, https://studioonetoolbox.com will still help you to convert Cubase Expression Maps... but if there's a library or just a single patch where you want to create a map or add special functionality (like switching between Subtle Vibrato and Expressive Vibrato as shown in the video), I think it's good to know it's no rocket science to do that.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 10, 2022)

Wonder when some updates are due? 🤔


----------



## walkaschaos (Sep 10, 2022)

SERIOUSLY quiet since Fender took over...do I have to go back to Cubase, the DAW that broke my heart and soul?


----------



## Lukas (Sep 10, 2022)

walkaschaos said:


> SERIOUSLY quiet since Fender took over...do I have to go back to Cubase, the DAW that broke my heart and soul?


No, why!?


----------



## walkaschaos (Sep 10, 2022)

Lukas said:


> No, why!?


The last patch was almost 6 months ago...


----------



## Lukas (Sep 10, 2022)

Yes. We had that several times in the past.

5 months between 5.1 and 5.2.
7 months between 4.6 and 5.0.
7 months between 4.5 and 4.6.


----------



## walkaschaos (Sep 10, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Yes. We had that several times in the past.
> 
> 5 months between 5.1 and 5.2.
> 7 months between 4.6 and 5.0.
> 7 months between 4.5 and 4.6.


you are calming me down, a little


----------



## gedlig (Sep 10, 2022)

I'm itching for some updates too, but lack of updates doesn't mean the software in its current state suddenly becomes unusable out of nowhere :D


----------



## Sanjay 1880 (Sep 11, 2022)

Ver 6 Should out b out by Black Friday i guess.


----------



## Luzebel (Sep 11, 2022)

Is S1 useable for film scoring? I liked the workflow but I didn't try scoring with it. I know it's lacking a video track but I really like the scratch pads and how easy it is to set up expression maps. I'm not asking if it's great at scoring, but if I can still score serious projects with it.


----------



## Roland-Music (Sep 11, 2022)

Luzebel said:


> Is S1 useable for film scoring?


Hmm, S1 is not designed for this. ...
No Videotrack with thumbnail, no Timecode Display, no Time- or Beatmapping for Hit- or Waypoints. And IMHO this wouldn't change next time.


----------



## Luzebel (Sep 11, 2022)

If only Cubase could add something similar to S1's scratch pads... This should be standard in every daw, it prevents the arrange view from becoming messy, to stack ideas aside.


----------

